# Finally!! We Are Off To Use Our Outback....



## jewel

okay - so we are all packed up. Ready to roll. Kids are finalllly asleep! LOL they were soooooooooooooo excited! I didnt think they'd fall asleep. They were acting like someone gave them a sugar pill or something! haha..I mean -considering we've all been dreaming about this for like the past 3 years..and it's finally HERE! It's more than we can all handle! ha ha







We are up and off early tomorrow. I've been prepping the girls about the walk through. That it's going to be awhile before we can *set up camp*. They have brought along some movies to watch on the portable DVD in the truck while we do the PDI. (eek!!!) I cant believe it's finally here!!

Sooo..hopfully - if I can figure it all out - I'll have pictures to share on Tuesday/Wednesday. OH!! ANNND Al and I decided that when we get back - we are going to book a spot for the 2007 Utah Rally!!! Another exciting thing!!
















okay okay...I'll stop my over excited blibber blabber..I'm just sooo stoked!







BTW::: you should SEE the truck! ha ha how we had to load it and fit everything in there! Its hard to pack the truck for a trailer - withOUT the trailer! LOL funny stuff!

okay - off to bed for me! See you when I get back!! Wish me luck that everything goes smoothly during our walk through! (I"m honestly a lil nervous about it..after everything I've read on here!)

okay...going now!







Promise!








jewels action


----------



## skippershe

Wheee Whoooo! Have a great time, ask lots of questions and make the dealer fix things before you leave if possible. We had a list of repairs before we even left the lot!

Dawn


----------



## Heather

Yippee!!!!!! Congrats to you, Jewel! I am soooooooo jealous


----------



## jlbabb28

Have a great time


----------



## stapless

have a great trip!!









scott


----------



## drobe5150

good luck
and have a great time

darrel


----------



## HootBob

Have a great time and a safe trip Jewels
And take lots of pics









Don


----------



## Moosegut

jewel said:


> okay okay...I'll stop my over excited blibber blabber.
> [snapback]116986[/snapback]​


Hmmm. Must be a Canadian phrase.









have a great time. You are all going to love it.

Scott


----------



## mswalt

Bye, bye!

Have fun.

Mark


----------



## Thor

Jewel

Have a great safe trip with your Outback. action

Remember the rules - A full report and pics have to be psoted within 24hrs of returning.









I know you and your family will have a great time. sunny

Thor


----------



## RizFam

Have a GREAT Time .........Very Exciting!









& yes ditto to what Thor said









Tami


----------



## Fire44

Have a great time and stay safe.

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug

Have a great trip, Jewels!

It sounds like the kids weren't the only ones that got into the sugar pills!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Have a great trip Jewels








Take notes on your favorite spots you discover... I love the Provincial parks in BC








Hope all goes well first trip out, and we'll look for your Utah reservation info when you return!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

RizFam said:


> Have a GREAT Time .........Very Exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & yes ditto to what Thor said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]117074[/snapback]​


Hey! I use the same emoticon in my emails and this morning was trying to figure out how to get them in emails on the forum! so how'd you do it, you clever man???


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Guessing she is camping right now. Hope things are going well...


----------



## jewel

alright..I'm back...and I uploaded pictures. but would you believe I cant find them??? LOL I dont know where to tell you to look for them. LOL AND - they are all backwards!! Geesh!! What a newbie I am eh? ha ha I went to look for them in the members gallery - but I didnt see it. (?) totally lost!

anyways, the trip was fun! The Outback was perfect! I'm in love with it!! Very happy with our new toy!!














The walk through was quick and painless. Al got Dennis to do a couple things before we left. All looked great and worked great too. I'm runnin waaay behind in my daily things, so I'll have to give you a run down later. (and we are off again this friday for the weekend!! YA!!)

If you can help me find my pictures, I would totally appreciate it!! LOL

sunny action 
jewels


----------



## Fire44

Glad you had a great time....

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug

jewel said:


> If you can help me find my pictures, I would totally appreciate it!! LOL


Here you go Jewels...

Jewels First Camping Trip

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jewel

haha thanks Doug!!


----------



## willie226

Great pictures








Glad you had a good trip
willie action


----------



## Fire44

Jewel,

Great looking family you have there!!!!

And the pictures where great...what a place for you first camping trip!!!

Gary


----------



## mswalt

jewel,

The pictures are great! Looks like y'all had a wonderful time.

I didn't realize y'all were in West Texas, too! Sure looks like it in the pictures!









Enjoy many more trips just like this one.

Mark


----------



## drobe5150

jewels

welcome back

glad your first trip went well, have fun this weekend.

darrel


----------



## jfish21

Looks like a good time. Glad everthing went well and great pics.


----------



## amanda lou

Great pics. Looks like you had a great first trip. They only get better and better. Glad ya got back safe and sound.


----------



## HootBob

Awesome pictures jewel
What better can you ask for









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Way to go....First camping trip in the Outback!

...and you have some GREAT picture of the PNW. Looking forward to meeting you and your family at the Fall Rally.


----------



## jewel

Thanks everyone!! We really enjoyed our trip. You know - we've been in love with outbacks for 4 yrs right? We pretty much knew all about their special little features.Was the reason for being in love with them.(plus the white cabinets,the fake hardwood floors...the drawers, no white tub's for cutlery...etc...







-- While we were camping last weekend, everytime we'd do something or needed somthing, the outback was there. (LOL) Everything is in the perfect spot. Whoever thought up of the outback, was a thinker!








I cant wait to go again tomorrow!! 
We are really excited to met all of you guys too!! We still have to make reservations though for it. Today. We'll do it today.







We would of yesterday - but first day back and getting everything rollin again, you know how it is.









okay -- talk to you laters!
Jewels sunny


----------



## ARzark

Glad to hear (and see) you had a memorable first trip in the Outback!
And you are leaving again tomorrow!?! GOOD FOR YOU









Keep notes on all your favorite spots so you can share them at all the rallys!
Great pictures too BTW. 
Enjoy


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jewel said:


> ...snip...
> We are really excited to met all of you guys too!! We still have to make reservations though for it. Today. We'll do it today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]119352[/snapback]​


Which Rally are you thinking of making a reservation for? I have the entire spot reserved for the Fally Rally and people can pay me when then get there.

If you're talking about the Western Rally, then you do need to make your own reservation.


----------



## jewel

The one in Utah.







We have to figure out what day we will arrive still though. Girls arent out of school til the very end of June. So, making it for the 1st may be a bit of a problem. But, looking at the calendar for next year, if it takes 2 days to get there, we may make it for the 1st. ?? hmm.... which is also Canada Day - so that sucks we'll miss the festivites







here at home.
where is the fally rally again? thats the one in September, right?


----------



## PDX_Doug

I know it would not be the same for you, Jewels. But they are supposed to have an absolutely spectacular fireworks display, along with all the festivities at Zion on the fourth.









I would suggest the Fall PNW Outbackers Rally as a 'shakedown' rally, and then the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally as the big one!

I know, if you do the first, you WILL be at the second!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt

> Thanks everyone!! We really enjoyed our trip. You know - we've been in love with outbacks for 4 yrs right? We pretty much knew all about their special little features.Was the reason for being in love with them.(plus the white cabinets,the fake hardwood floors...the drawers, no white tub's for cutlery...etc... -- While we were camping last weekend, everytime we'd do something or needed somthing, the outback was there. (LOL) Everything is in the perfect spot. Whoever thought up of the outback, was a thinker!
> I cant wait to go again tomorrow!!
> We are really excited to met all of you guys too!! We still have to make reservations though for it. Today. We'll do it today. We would of yesterday - but first day back and getting everything rollin again, you know how it is.
> 
> okay -- talk to you laters!
> Jewels


Now, Jewels, why can't you be excited about camping lke the rest of us?
















Mark

PS Glad you had a good time. Enjoy this weekend as well.


----------



## tdvffjohn

jewel said:


> The one in Utah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have to figure out what day we will arrive still though. Girls arent out of school til the very end of June. So, making it for the 1st may be a bit of a problem. But, looking at the calendar for next year, if it takes 2 days to get there, we may make it for the 1st. ?? hmm.... which is also Canada Day - so that sucks we'll miss the festivites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here at home.
> where is the fally rally again? thats the one in September, right?
> [snapback]119976[/snapback]​


If you can make Utah next year by the first, you will be there one day before me. You can make it


----------



## jewel

How long is it going to take you to get to Utah from NJ?? Yeah yeah, if you can make it there I guess I can.







It only gives me two days to get there though! LOL the girls dont finish school until the 28th next year. -- unless I pull them out a day early?







I am calling today to reserve for Utah.














now that I know they arent going to run anything through on my credit card!

action


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jewels,

Everbody has there own travel style, but I think two days from Vancouver to Zion is really pushing it. Looks like about 1250 miles. We are looking at three days, leaving early Friday (6/29) morning, arriving late Sunday (7/1) afternoon.

I have a feeling, by the time this all shakes out, we will have something of a loose caravan to and from Zion. If you guys could make it as far as Seattle or Portland Thursday night, or catch up to us at wherever we settle Friday night, it could be a lot of fun!

I would suggest making reservations starting on Sunday, and if that does not work out, it is no big deal to alter them later.

Just a thought...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jewel

oh!! What a great idea Doug!! We could take the girls out of school a day early. We could leave early Thursday morning, and meet up with you at night.Do you already know where youre staying Thursday? oh, I guess not, LOL if youre not sure where youre going to be eh?







There is no way we could make it to Zion in 2 days! LOL the girls would KILL us if we did that to them! Going to call and make reservations right now -- for Sunday, good thing I saw this first!







Are you guys staying there til the 5th?


----------



## jewel

mswalt said:


> Thanks everyone!! We really enjoyed our trip. You know - we've been in love with outbacks for 4 yrs right? We pretty much knew all about their special little features.Was the reason for being in love with them.(plus the white cabinets,the fake hardwood floors...the drawers, no white tub's for cutlery...etc... -- While we were camping last weekend, everytime we'd do something or needed somthing, the outback was there. (LOL) Everything is in the perfect spot. Whoever thought up of the outback, was a thinker!Â
> I cant wait to go again tomorrow!!
> We are really excited to met all of you guys too!! We still have to make reservations though for it. Today. We'll do it today.Â We would of yesterday - but first day back and getting everything rollin again, you know how it is.
> 
> okay -- talk to you laters!
> JewelsÂ
> 
> 
> 
> Now, Jewels, why can't you be excited about camping lke the rest of us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark
> 
> PS Glad you had a good time. Enjoy this weekend as well.
> [snapback]120003[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









I'll try harder next time, kay Mark







ha ha We're off again this Friday. Last time for 2 wks though







Any trips planned for you??


----------



## daves700

Have a great time !!!! I know what your going through are first trip is 9 days from now .....


----------



## jewel

Thanks! You too!! Even though this is our third time going in the Outback -- I"m still waay beyond excited! LOL I dont even care that I have packed and unpacked the same stuff for the last couple weeks! LOL

I promise, I wont count every time we go. ha ha









jewels action


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jewel said:


> The one in Utah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have to figure out what day we will arrive still though. Girls arent out of school til the very end of June. So, making it for the 1st may be a bit of a problem. But, looking at the calendar for next year, if it takes 2 days to get there, we may make it for the 1st. ?? hmm.... which is also Canada Day - so that sucks we'll miss the festivites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here at home.
> where is the fally rally again? thats the one in September, right?
> [snapback]119976[/snapback]​


Might as well attend the Fall rally too. Get a good feeling for what a rally is about then you'll have all winter to come up with ideas for the Summer rally.


----------

